
First attempt at restoring Magnetic Scrolls backup tapes - Isofarro
https://strandgames.com/blog/first-attempt-at-restoring-%20magnetic-scrolls-backup-tapes
======
ggambetta
I love this kind of thing! I recently did something similar, perhaps lower
level, with some ZX Spectrum tapes from 1990. Saved them to wav (miraculously,
they didn't stretch or snap!), literally fixed broken bits by hand
([https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GabrielGambetta/posts/fcXkKmD8d...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GabrielGambetta/posts/fcXkKmD8dow)),
and managed to recover my first "game", TOP CAT
([https://plus.google.com/+GabrielGambetta/posts/8RkT5K2KR18](https://plus.google.com/+GabrielGambetta/posts/8RkT5K2KR18)).

But my _real_ challenge is much more interesting. I have a few tapes with more
of my very early software... but they were stored using an extremely
proprietary device, invented in my country, so essentially nobody knows that
it exists
([http://www.worldofspectrum.org/infoseekid.cgi?id=1000510](http://www.worldofspectrum.org/infoseekid.cgi?id=1000510)).
I have the raw tapes, but I'm not sure how to get started, even. Probably try
to interpret bits and trying to find strings. Exciting times ahead!

------
m0dest
They're recovering Magnetic Scrolls from some actual magnetic scrolls. There's
something beautifully poetic there.

~~~
mtrycz
Yeah, the game seems fitting.

~~~
steaminghacker
nice idea. I'll use that in the blog!

------
steaminghacker
Hi everyone, Strand here; We're BAKING the tapes now. check it out.
[https://strandgames.com/blog/tk50-tape-
baking](https://strandgames.com/blog/tk50-tape-baking)

------
bhhaskin
What a fascinating project! The tooling source code sounds like a pretty
awesome find as well. Wish you guys the best of luck and thank you for
documenting your efforts!

------
jxramos
I salute your effort! Best wishes.

